# Hibernate subtabellen speichern



## SegFault (9. Dez 2009)

Ich habe eine Klasse kunde. zu den Kunden können 0-n Fahrzeuge gehören. Diese werden auch korrekt gemapped.
Lege ich einen neuen Kunden an und setze das Set für die Fahrzeug direkt und mache ein persist für diesen Kunden, werden dann die Fahrzeuge auch gespeichert oder muss ich bei diesen von Hand ein persist auslösen? Aktuell klappt das nämlich nicht, also denke ich mal ich muss das persist für die neuen Fahrzeuge von Hand auslösen.


----------



## maki (9. Dez 2009)

cascade

Hast du die Hibernate Doku schon gefunden?


----------



## SegFault (9. Dez 2009)

Besten dank. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------

